# Refined sterling silver



## Tndavid (Dec 4, 2016)

My 1st actual refining of some sterling. Til now I have just been recovering Ag. Fascinating watching the Ag trade places with the Cu!!


----------



## justinhcase (Dec 4, 2016)

I always wash my cemented silver in a dilute "Cold" Sulfuric Acid.
It takes a good amount of copper that has been dragged along out of the loop.
Cold it is fairly selective but some times it will eat up a little Ag,not much but worth saving.
Next is your silver cell.do not cheep out on your power supply.
Pay up for a proper plating rectifier.I went through three standard bench top units before I cottoned on.
Nice elemental Ag,now just like the shampoo adverts,Rinse,wash,repeat. :lol:


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 4, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> I always wash my cemented silver in a dilute "Cold" Sulfuric Acid.
> It takes a good amount of copper that has been dragged along out of the loop.
> Cold it is fairly selective but some times it will eat up a little Ag,not much but worth saving.
> Next is your silver cell.do not cheep out on your power supply.
> ...


Thank you Justin and yup, wash wash wash. And yes I have to educate myself quite a bit more before I take on a cell. Thank you for the tips too. But yes I can't wait to cell my 1st crystal growth. They are so beautiful from what I've seen. I could imagine even better in person.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 4, 2016)

Getting there with my pours. These are non-measured pours just tinkering around. I have to get me a new dish as my old one has a lot of junk in it that transfered to these bars


----------



## nickvc (Dec 5, 2016)

Your certainly getting the knowledge to recover and refine successfully and profitably.
If you want to make money,even a small amount, then look for karat scrap or gold filled unless you can source regular large amounts of e scrap, gold plated silver is also a good source for free gold again you need decent amounts. Do not turn down any free e scrap just sort and save until it's worth the time and effort to recover the values, I always advise members looking for material to try and find local sources but from unexpected industries, precious metals are used in many many products, ask around to see if anyone local works with them you never know what you may find.


----------



## Tndavid (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the tips Nick, I appreciate ya. And yea I love running gold filled and processing karat. I still have a pretty good pile of escrap sitting back for a rainy week :wink:


----------

